# Google- Neurocrine Biosciences Reports Fourth Quarter and Year-End 2008 ... - PR Newswire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Neurocrine Biosciences Reports Fourth Quarter and Year-End 2008 *...*PR Newswire (press release), NY - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>*...* and selective antagonists for the CRF1 receptor that are currently in clinical development for mood disorders and *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS). *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

